# Beco, Ergo, or Boba?



## ktbug87 (Nov 11, 2010)

We are expecting our first in January and I plan on using a wrap for the first few months. After that, DH has agreed he would also like to wear baby.

I am 5'2" and 115lbs (pre-pregnancy)
DH is 6'2" and 230lbs

Right now, we have ERGO on our registry, but I have read that it may not work for shorter people.

Having said that, out of BOBA, Beco Butterfly, and ERGO, which SSC do you think would work best for us? I would like something that will work from the time baby is 2-3 months old, and DH is not going to wear something that looks really girly. I also can't afford to pay more than about $130.

Thanks!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I haven't tried the Boba but I don't like the Ergo at all. To me it feels bulky and the shoulder straps rub the insides of my arms. It also feels like it's always about to slip off my shoulders, even with the chest strap done up tightly. I also have trouble getting the back support to come up high enough on my LOs back and the base was too wide for her legs until she was 9-10 months old.

You mentioned the Becco Butterfly, which I haven't tried either, have you looked at the Gemini? It is my and DH's favourite carrier by far.


----------



## lishoprah (Feb 13, 2009)

I personally love the Ergo (ours is from 2009, there are older ones than that that did have bulkier shoulder pads). But, I'm 5'6" and have a long torso. My DH also prefers the Ergo over anything else we've tried (Beco, Dream Carrier, every wrap and sling imaginable .)

I didn't really like the Beco, I just had a hard time getting it comfortable for myself -- but it works at a much earlier age than the Ergo to have legs out. My DH used one for about 6 months though with both our older daughter starting at about 14 months old and then our younger daughter at a month or so old. We sold it after that because we have very tall kids and the Ergo supports their legs further towards the knee than the Beco.


----------



## schoonersam (Sep 23, 2011)

First of all, I totally almost posted this exact same question 6 months ago - when DD was born - I am 5'3" and 130 and my DH is 6'2" and 180. I started out using a Sleepy wrap and looooved it for the first 3 months. I only stopped using it, not because the stretchiness wore out (like I've heard is  a problem with some stretchy wraps), but because my girl is a serious wiggler and it was not strong enough material to keep her confined safely when she really got moving (she almost back-flipped right out of it a couple of times). I have since stumbled onto a mei tai that is working for now (and that my DH uses too!), but am keeping both the SSC option and the woven wrap option in mind as we progress.

That being said, I have tried the munchkin in an Ergo, and a Beco Gemini. I have to agree with katelove...didn't like the Ergo for pretty much the exact same reasons - really annoying feeling of the straps all up in my armpits (which would be extra charming during a hot, sweaty summer). The Beco Butterfly has an inside panel that the mamas I've talked to don't like, and the Gemini doesn't. It was super comfortable, way better than the Ergo. And I think it comes in a chocolate brown (no frilly stuff). The only reason I haven't gotten one yet is that I'm too cheap(and the mei tai is sufficient so far). Good luck!


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

Love love love love our Ergo. Works great for me (5"2') and for my taller, larger partner. I wore dd in it almost every single day from birth until 2.5 years old and am now wearing her baby brother in the same one. Took 16 month dd in it to Costa Rica and it wasn't too hot either. Don't bother with the infant insert though. Waste of money. A rolled up receiving blanket under the bum does the same trick, in my experience.

We also have a Beco, which cuts into me under my armpits and isn't as supportive overall. Gives me a lower back ache. It stays in our car in case we forget our Ergo.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

With the Ergo, its not that it doesn't work as well for short people - its that it doesn't work very well for thin people sometimes. I lost a LOT of weight very suddenly, and then the Ergo wouldn't tighten enough around my waist/hips (I'm 5'4" and at my lowest PP I was about 115). The Beco fit much better, and adjusts much smaller - however I have read that its not as comfortale for bigger people all the time.

I would go try them on if you can. Nothing says you have to have one before baby comes - this is something that can wait until after. Although, the Moby is great for brand new babies and is super cheap (from what I've read you can even make your own for super cheap - but I'm not crafty and wouldn't be able to do it!).


----------

